# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Visita aos bastidores do Oceanário

## Carlos Jorge

Boas, como prometido venho novamente tentar arranjar um grupo para visitar os bastidores do oceanário.

O oceanário exige o mínimo de 8 pessoas e que a reserva seja feita com alguma antecedência para arranjarem um monitor. O preço é de 5 por pessoa.

Vou tentar que a visita seja no dia 6 ou 7 de Agosto.

Quem quiser ir inscreva-se aqui.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

In! 2 pessoas!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Conta comigo e a esposa...e o rebento(que não sei se conta)!

cumps

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas .. conta com 3 daqui .. eu a "Maria" e o puto(também não sei se conta) ...


abraço ..

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

então por enquanto somos 7 adultos:

- Carlos Jorge;
- Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
- Pedro Chouriço + esposa + rebento;
- Paulo Oliveira + esposa + rebento.

Em relação às crianças no site do oceanário,

Oceanário - Bastidores

diz que é a partir dos 13 anos. Liguei para lá agora mesmo para obter mais informações, mas a pessoa que atendeu não me soube esclarecer sobre idades mínimas e idade a partir da qual pagam. Pediu-me para eu lhe enviar um email com essas questões. 

Depois dou mais informações.

Entretanto, aguardo mais inscrições.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

segue a troca de e-mail que tive com o Oceanário:


- "Boa tarde,

pretendo organizar uma visita de grupo aos bastidores do Oceanário para dia 6 de Agosto, de preferência da parte da manhã. Sei que este tipo de visita só se realiza com o mínimo de 8 pessoas e que o preço é de 5 euros por pessoa. Pretendia, no entanto, saber se podem entrar crianças acompanhadas pelos pais e qual a idade mínima e o preço para as crianças?"

- "Exmo senhor,

Relativamente à sua questão, esta visita é adequada a jovens a partir de 13 anos, pelo que, para idades inferiores devem fazer-se acompanhar de um termo de responsabilidade. O valor é igualmente 5.00 por visitante.
Os pais poderão acompanhar os seus filhos, e pagam também o valor de 5.00.
O grupo deve ser constituido no minimo por 8 pessoas, e no máximo por 15 pessoas. No entanto, é possivel efetuar uma reserva para grupos inferiores a 8 pessoas, mas deverá assegurar o pagamento do valor equivalente a este número.

Se desejar efetuar uma reserva, solicitamos os seguintes dados:

Nome do grupo
Morada completa
Contato mais direto
Hora a que pretende efetuar a visita
Número de participantes (por idades)"

- "Boa noite,

pelo que entendi, as crianças, ainda que acompanhadas pelos pais terão de ter um termo de responsabilidade assinado pelos pais. Esse termo de responsabilidade é nos facultado no dia da visita?"

- Exmo. Senhor

Informamos que não temos nenhum modelo de termo de responsabilidade. Poderá ser um papel assinado pelos encarregados de educação a autorizar a participação da criança na Visita aos Bastidores. Esse termo responsabilidade deverá ser entregue no dia da visita ao nosso Educador Marinho que vos irá fazer a visita.

Resumindo,

por esta troca de e-mail, parece-me que a idade mínima das crianças fica ao critério dos pais, no entanto têm de pagar e levar um termo de responsabilidade. 

Pedro, não sei a idade do filho do Paulo, mas o teu é esse pequenote que nasceu há meses, certo? Não sei se eles estão a contar com um bebé, mas é questão de se referir isso.

Se não se importam, proponho que um dos progenitores avance com a elaboração do termo de responsabilidade. Não basta fazê-los! 

Mais ninguém quer ir?!!! :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já está definido o dia? Domingo não posso... :yb620:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

então vamos já combinar dia e hora.

Por mim dia 6 de Agosto (sábado) às 10:00.

Digam de vossa justiça.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso não faz sentido....um termo de responsabilidade é quando os pais não estão presentes....

Agora eu para o meu filho de 3 meses devo elaborar um termo de responsabilidade???Se ele vai ao meu colo, ou da mae!loooool

Essa não percebi!

E já agora um bebé de 3 meses paga 5€?è um pouco exagerado, não?

Por mim a data e hora estão ok!

cumps

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Pedro,

pois, muito estranho! Por telefone já me tinham dito isso e disse-lhes o mesmo que tu e até insisti que não se tratava de nenhuma visita de estudo que os miúdos iam acompanhados pelos pais. 

Pediram-me para enviar um e.mail, onde torno a referir que as crianças vão acompanhadas pelos pais e mesmo assim tornaram a exigir o termo de responsabilidade.

Em relação às idades, não lhes falei que um era bebé de colo e não acredito que te peçam 5, mas ao telefone não me souberam esclarecer e no e-mail dizem que pagam todos.

Por isso Portugal foi classificado como "lixo". 

Se quiseres dá-me o teu e-mail para eu te encaminhar esta troca e puderes dar continuidade aos mesmos se quiseres.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Por mim a data e a hora estão impecáveis , agora quanto aos miúdos não sei se levarei o meu , visto ser um "traquinas" irrequieto, penso que prefiro deixa-lo com os meus pais e vou só com a "Maria" , ainda me calha ter que o ir buscar Dentro do "tanque" do oceanário  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Data e hora ok, para mim!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

então não atingimos os 8 adultos!

- Carlos Jorge;
- Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
- Pedro Chouriço + esposa + rebento;
- Paulo Oliveira + esposa

Partindo do princípio que não vão cobrar a entrada ao filho do Pedro, eles aceitam as 7 pessoas, com a condição de se pagar 8.

Isto daria 5,72 a cada um. Por mim na boa!

Se estiveram de acordo digam que amanhã faço a reserva para dia 6 às 10:00.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, faz a reserva que ainda se arranjam as 8 pessoas ou mais!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá a todos,

por causa de várias trocas de mp e email com o Pedro, ainda não fiz a reserva. O Pedro não tem a certeza se a esposa vai, logo poderemos ser apenas 6:

- Carlos Jorge;
- Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
- Paulo Oliveira + esposa
- Pedro Chouriço;

Se for assim temos de pagar o equivalente a 8, o que dá 6,67 (6 adultos).

Hugo e Paulo confirmem com urgência se continuam interessados.

Vou enviar-vos o meu contacto por mp.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas  

   Não sei se ainda haverá possibilidades mas também gostaria de ir ver o Oceanário, se fosse possível claro.

   Em relação as pessoas serie só eu depois de me aperceber da confusão com o filhote do Pedro  não arrisco é que o meu tem um mês e tal.

   O dia e a hora estão bem pela minha parte.
(Pedro Martins)

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Se ainda houver vaga tambem posso ir

2 adultos e 1 criança de 6 anos

Obrigado

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá a todos,
> 
> por causa de várias trocas de mp e email com o Pedro, ainda não fiz a reserva. O Pedro não tem a certeza se a esposa vai, logo poderemos ser apenas 6:
> 
> - Carlos Jorge;
> - Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
> - Paulo Oliveira + esposa
> - Pedro Chouriço;
> 
> ...


 sim, claro!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

com as últimas inscrições, neste momento somos 9/10 adultos e uma criança. 

- Carlos Jorge;
- Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
- Paulo Oliveira + esposa;
- Pedro Chouriço;
- Vitor Carralas + acompanhante + criança;
- Pedro Martins;
- José Miguel Lopes (enviou mp e falta confirmar).

Para evitar que os membros que compareçam no dia, tenham que pagar mais devido a outros terem faltado, vou pedir-vos que façam o pagamento antecipado.
Vou enviar-vos o meu nib por mp e fico a aguardar a confirmação das transferências de 5/pessoa até 5ª feira à noite, para na 6ª feira fazer a reserva. Entretanto, vou colocando no tópico a confirmação dos pagamentos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas,
> 
> com as últimas inscrições, neste momento somos 9/10 adultos e uma criança. 
> 
> - Carlos Jorge;
> - Hugo Figueiredo + acompanhante;
> - Paulo Oliveira + esposa;
> - Pedro Chouriço;
> - Vitor Carralas + acompanhante + criança;
> ...


Acho bem!

A malta quando vê "coisas novas" diz toda que sim, mas depois nodia, cortam-se sempre e os que vão é que ficam a arder!

Um azar pode acontecer a qualquer um e não poder ir, agora dizer que sim só porque "é giro" e depois não aparecer é que não!

Por isso concordo com pagamento antecipado e se calhar vemos já quem realmente quer ir, ou quem se inscreveu porque "é giro".  :SbOk:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Se ainda houver possibilidade,

2 adultos e uma criança de 10 anos estão interessados em participar. 

obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Florbela,

sim ainda dá para ir.

Enviei-te mp.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite a todos
Carlos Jorge boa iniciativa.
Eu Pretendo ir com a minha mulher, envia-me o NIB para eu efectuar a transferencia bancária. 
Se eventualmente eu não estiver cá a tempo fica pago e assim ninguém fica prejudicado.
É que eu parto no sábado dia 23 (no meu Citroen 2 cavalos) para uma concentração em França (Salbris) que decorre até 31 de Julho, depois vou á Eurodisney (1dia) e regresso a Portugal (3 dias) se tudo correr bem penso que dá tempo para estar convosco nesta visita.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

já estão confirmados com as devidas transferências:

- Carlos Jorge;
- Florbela Tavares + adulto + criança;
- António Afonso + adulto;

Recebi ainda uma transferência de Filipa Mendes que não sei quem é?!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Recebi ainda uma transferência de Filipa Mendes que não sei quem é?!


É minha  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Desconfiava.

Então, por enquanto estão confirmadas 8 pessoas:

- Carlos Jorge;
- Florbela Tavares + adulto + criança;
- António Afonso + adulto;
- Hugo Figueiredo + adulto.

Entretanto, como já tínhamos o número mínimo de pessoas, efectuei a reserva e já obtive confirmação da mesma, tendo ficado de 6ª feira enviar a confirmação do número final de participantes.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

actualização:

- António Afonso + adulto;
- Carlos Jorge;
- Florbela Tavares + adulto + criança;
- Hugo Figueiredo + adulto;
- Pedro Chouriço + adulto + bebé;
- Pedro Martins.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Fiz hoje a transferencia, aguardo confirmação.


Cump

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

actualização:

- António Afonso + adulto;
- Carlos Jorge;
- Florbela Tavares + adulto + criança;
- Hugo Figueiredo + adulto;
- Pedro Chouriço + adulto + bebé;
- Pedro Martins;
- Vitor Carralas + adulto + criança.

----------


## luisnunes

Ainda ha possibilidade para mais 2 e um rebento?
a menos que o stress dos putos se mantenha e terei que pagar 5 por uma criança de 8 meses. A ultima vez era para ir e a minha esposa estava gravida agora ja vai o rebento, eheh
se der diga-me qualquer coisa.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ok Luís,

vou-te enviar mp.

Em relação às crianças, por telefone e email, apesar da insistencia, nunca me disseram idade mínima, entretanto ao Pedro Chouriço disseram-lhe que pagavam a partir dos 3 anos. 

Os pais que não se esqueçam da termo de resposnabilidade. A não ser que o Pedro tenha informação contrária!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

A mim não me falaram em termo de responsabilidade, mas sim em enviar um email para eles a dizer que tinha tomado conhecimento dos vários ambientes por onde iremos passar (ruidos de máquinas, alguma humidade e calor) e passagens desprotegidas (escadas sem corrimão e protecção)!

Da conversa telefonica deu para perceber que eles não se queriam responsabilizar por algum acidente que eventualmente possa ocorrer com as crianças!

Quanto a idade de pagamento o que me foi dito é que seria idêntico ao oceanário, ou seja, só pagavam crianças com 3 anos ou mais!


cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, o ano passado fui visitar os bastidores (http://www.reefforum.net/f21/visita-...eanario-20437/), só que há uma area que está fechada que nos interessa bastante, é a de reprodução de corais, o guia disse que as vezes dá para visitar, eu não tive essa sorte, portanto pessoal tentem visitar essa secção.

Cumps.

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas pessoal, o ano passado fui visitar os bastidores (http://www.reefforum.net/f21/visita-...eanario-20437/), só que há uma area que está fechada que nos interessa bastante, é a de reprodução de corais, o guia disse que as vezes dá para visitar, eu não tive essa sorte, portanto pessoal tentem visitar essa secção.
> 
> Cumps.


Confirmo, para verem os corais têm que falar com a directora do Oceanário a pedir uma visita, mas essa visita leva no máximo 5 pessoas, e nem sempre a fazem.  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Se ainda ouver lugares disponiveis.

Queria reservar 2 adultos.

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Confirmo, para verem os corais têm que falar com a directora do Oceanário a pedir uma visita, mas essa visita leva no máximo 5 pessoas, e nem sempre a fazem.


Carlos, era interessante visitar a parte dos corais realmente!

Consegues ver se há possibilidade?

Faz o choradinho que somos dos aquários salgados e tal e coisa...  :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Incrições encerradas.


Carlos, enviei mp.

Hugo, vou tratar disso.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

já lhes coloquei a questão relativa ao acesso à área de propagação e estou a aguardar a resposta.

Segue a lista final de participantes:

- António Afonso + adulto;
- Carlos Conde + adulto;
- Carlos Jorge;
- Florbela Tavares + adulto + criança;
- Hugo Figueiredo + adulto;
- Pedro Chouriço + adulto + bebé;
- Pedro Martins;
- Vitor Carralas + adulto + criança.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

tenho más notícias.

Como ainda não me tinham respondido à questão relativa à visita à zona de propagação de corais, hoje liguei para lá e da secção de "Ciência e Educação" (penso que é assim que se chama), disseram-me que não estava incluida na visita e que apesar da particularidade deste grupo não abriam excepções.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Então no sabado encontramos onde e a que horas?

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

9:45 junto às bilheteiras! O que acham? Eu vou um pouco mais cedo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas,
> 
> 9:45 junto às bilheteiras! O que acham? Eu vou um pouco mais cedo.


Feito! :SbOk3:

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Por mim tudo bem 9:45 ou mais cedinho é melhor :SbSourire: 

   É pena não haver visita a secção dos corais, o pessoal agradecia, mas estão armados em cortes enfim :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: para o ano temos de organizar uma visita mas temos de lhes dar a volta eh eh eh .
   Fiquem bem 
                                                                                                                                          Pedro Martins

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas,
> 
> 9:45 junto às bilheteiras! O que acham? Eu vou um pouco mais cedo.


Lá estaremos!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Conde

Ok

9:45H ate sabado

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Qual é a duração da visita?

cumps

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

na página do oceanário diz que são 45 minutos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

hoje ligaram-me do Oceanário a relembrar que os pais têm que levar um termo de responsabilidade e informaram-me ainda que não são permitidos carrinhos de bebé nas áreas a visitar.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

La estarei as 9h45

Abraco

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

não se esqueceçam, é já amanhã!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos
Já regressei da minha passeata a tempo de ir ao Oceanário.
então até amanhã

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Até amanhã.

Ainda bem que conseguiu vir a tempo. 

Lá estaremos as 9:45

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos
Quero deixar aqui o meu testemunho desta visita.
Das três vezes que visitei os bastidores esta teve a particularidade de, no final poder-mos disfrutar da visita geral ao oceanário, o que foi muito bom.
Mais uma vez foi agradável conhecer novas caras e trocar-mos algumas ideias sobre o nosso hobby.
um abraço
afonso


ps - (por curiosidade a quem possa interessar as fotos da minha viagem aqui fica um link  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...00000497263564 )

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Quero pedir imensa desculpa por termo-nos atrazado na saida  :yb620:  e não nos termos despedido.

Obrigado ao Calos pelo empenho e trabalho que teve a organizar esta visita. Gostámos imenso da visita e da companhia.

----------


## Carlos Conde

Ola

Ainda n tinha agradecido esta visita. Gostei muito. 

Muito bem explicado pelo nosso guia.

Parabens pela iniciativa.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Também gostei muito da visita, apesar de estar À espera de ver algo mais....mas numa proxima oportunidade!

Parabens pela iniciativa!

Cumps

----------


## Adriano Sousa

e foto n há?

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Foi pena so ter visto agora é que nessa altura até estava de férias

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Qd for a proxima, voltem a informar, tb gostava de ir ver.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Conde

Olha
Adriano , tenho muitas fotos estão todas no facebook
E fiz varios videos.

Se este forum não fosse demasiado complicado para por as fotos eu ponha.

Mas tenho de passar as fotos para um site e depois fazer o link.

Ainda não puz por isso mesmo, " POUCO PRATICO "

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

segue a fotografia de grupo e serve para dizer que gostei da visita e sobretudo de reencontrar alguns membros que já não via a algum tempo e conhecer novas caras que estão por trás do teclado.

Peço desculpa pela demora.

----------


## Adriano Sousa

Olá carlos. Agradeço a foto . Como posso ver as fotos no Facebook? Gostava mesmo de ver isso. Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


falta identificação das caretas  :yb624:  :yb624: 

é como nos encontros é porreiro vermos e conhecermos pessoal dos quais só conhecemos nomes ou nick


só peca por não haver mais encontros e ajuntamentos como este,aprende-se sempre algo :SbOk:

----------

